# Swim or crawl?



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

In general when bassin are u using lures that resemble something that crawls (worm, craw, etc) or something that swims(crank,spinner)? Creepy crawlies for me.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Title should be swim or crawl.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tough question...first and foremost i'll try something that swims...if the power fishing isn't producing then its time for the craws.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

In general, I crawl, hop and finesse jigs, worms and plastics for the consistently bigger fish and in colder water. I swim baits to search deeper water and warmer water when the hot bite can yield big numbers.--Tim........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

62.5% of the time I'm using some sort of jignpig,creature bait jighead combo,and on rare instances a tube or worm. The other 37.5% of the time I'm using cranks,jerkbaits,swimbaits,topwaters.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Fish G3 said:


> Tough question...first and foremost i'll try something that swims...if the power fishing isn't producing then its time for the craws.


That's what I do also.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I start with moving baits to find them and then slow down to plastics/jigs to work the area if I have to. If I'm pulling multiple fish out of the same spot with a moving bait, the contact baits won't get fished. If they aren't hitting moving baits, the contact baits get fished heavily. Just depends...but I'll typically start with moving baits.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Swims 90% of the time. Cranks and spoons.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love power fishing so I almost always start off with a fast reaction bait, but then I always have a jig or tube tied on too, for those perfect looking spots that you don't get the reaction bite out of. I will then pick up my jig/tube and pitch it in a few times to see if there is something living in there. But then there are those times that I get on a really good jig/tube bite and for those times I will start off with those baits. 

So I guess I try to do what the fish tell me they want. But on slow days I always prefer to throw reaction baits and cover water to find the active fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I won't mention any names but with certain plastics )) you can fish Fast or SUPER Slow, Roll it, Bounce it off the Bottom, Carolina/Texas/Alabama Rig, Jig, Stop and Start or however you want to fish it...you can even rig it on a jig with a bill to make it wobble. For most people it could save you alot of $$ per year on lures...but tackle freaks like most of us just have to try everything!LOL


----------

